# Trivia 3/27



## luckytrim (Mar 27, 2020)

trivia 3/27
DID YOU KNOW...
Chionophobia is the persistent fear of snow, especially  becoming trapped by
snow. The term is derived from the Greek words chion and  phobos, meaning
“snow” and “fear,” respectively.


1. Who had a number one hit with, "If You Leave Me Now" in the  seventies?
2. Who played the role of Colonel Sherman T. Potter in the TV  series
"M*A*S*H"
3. Which of the following Ohio cities is named for a Roman  Dictator ?
  a. - Toledo
  b. - Cincinnati
  c. - Akron
  d. - Canton
4. What hurricane was the FIRST officially designated  hurricane of the 1992
Atlantic hurricane season?
5. What does the name Tyrannosaurus Rex mean?
(Hint ; three words)
6. What name is given to an older internet user?
(Hint ; two words..."SS" )
7. What body of water does Willie Nelson sing about to help  him get over an
old flame? "________ River, take my mind."
8. Dinner at the International Cafe tonight includes your  choice of potatoes 
or noodles served with
" saucisse (Italian),  loukániko (Greek) , salsiccia  (Spanish), linguiça 
(Portuguese),  salchicha (Spanish), batutay (Filipino),  farciminis (Latin)." 
What's for dinner?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Liz Taylor and Richard Burton were censured by the Vatican in  1963 for
engaging in "erotic vagrancy" because they fell in love while  filming
"Cleopatra" in Rome, despite being married to other  people.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Chicago
2. Harry Morgan
3. - b
4. Andrew
5. Tyrant Lizard King
6. Silver Surfer
7. Whiskey
8. Sausage

TRUTH !!
The Vatican denounced Taylor’s affair with Burton as “erotic  vagrancy, and
barred them both from entering the Vatican for life.


----------

